# can i overclock this safley ?



## gbaromman (Jun 20, 2010)

i have a AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
can this be overclocked im using 6 gig of ram which probably have nothing to do with it ive had this processor between 5-7 years now 

want to try and upgrade to a i5 or i7 but havnt got the money at the time being 

so i thought if i overclock this my computer will run somewhat faster but the only problem is i have no idea how to do it and how long overclocking it would allow it to live.?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

How or if safe overclocking is possible depends on a number of factors. These include the CPU, motherboard, video adapter, power supply, and whether or not this is an OEM computer. OEM computers generally lack everything necessary for safe overlocking.

If you can provide detailed specifications on these things someone will be able to help you.


----------

